# Replacement axles



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Hey guys looking for info on replacement axles for the brute. Got one popping that needs to be changed. I see couple sponsors have ADR, STI, and rhino. What would you guys recommend for a stock 750 brute, 2" lift, and 29.5 laws? Not sure how much different the ADR and STI are from OEM. I know a stock axle from kawi is expensiveeeee. 

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using tapatalk.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Never tried any of those yet but I do have two Gorilla axle's the former owner installed. No issue's with them but the other will chime in at anytime.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i have superatv's rhino axles..they are big bars and big axle cups...so i will say rhino...


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

running 4 rhinos with no issues


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

For the money the STI SLASHERS have done good for me I replaced the boots they put on them with EPI boots they're a bit longer but I've had no issues and been running them for a year now

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

IMO, I would go with Rhinos. They have the same warranty as Gorilla and HL's, 1 year. There also a sponsor here and give 10% off to forum members I believe.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Just because its popping doesn't mean you need a new axle, the boot could have a pin hole in it and the joint could be dirty. Take it apart and check it first. But if you insist on buying a new axle Rhino's are the way to go.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys.

Is there any difference in a stock axle of a 650 and 750 Brute? Noticed some listings seem to separate them.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Waddaman said:


> Just because its popping doesn't mean you need a new axle, the boot could have a pin hole in it and the joint could be dirty. Take it apart and check it first. But if you insist on buying a new axle Rhino's are the way to go.


 and there is a good how to on here for changing the boot.
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2389&highlight=boot+replacement


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

wcs61 said:


> and there is a good how to on here for changing the boot.
> http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2389&highlight=boot+replacement


Yea I have already replaced the boot on here once. The boot was torn when I bought the bike and the guy had kept riding. Ive cleaned it and replaced the boot with new grease but she still pops. Just matter of time before it comes apart.


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

I had same problem and went on ebay and get a used stock axel for cheap. Just take it apart change grease and inspect for damage. Saved a ton of money over buy OEM from dealer.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

No_Substitue_For_A_Brute said:


> Yea I have already replaced the boot on here once. The boot was torn when I bought the bike and the guy had kept riding. Ive cleaned it and replaced the boot with new grease but she still pops. Just matter of time before it comes apart.


Man I rode on a popping rear axle for almost a year with 30 backs you would be surprised how long they will go after they start popping

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------

